# 50 Hour service...did you do it yourself?



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

And if so, how hard was it to do? I talked ot the dealer service tech yesterday and they quoted me $550 for the whole nine yards. Wondering about buying the parts and doing it myself. The thing that got me wondering how hard it might be is that I have never worked on a diesel and they said something about bleeding the fuel filter line after replacing the filter. 

So enlighten me on the process. I am somewhat mechanically inclined, but not a mechanic by any stretch.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure where you are, but it costs me around $500.00 just for oils and filters to do a complete service on my tractor, myself!
Bleeding the fuel system after changing the fuel filter should be described in your owners tackle it. Not that difficult once you read through the process and see for yourself where to tackle it.
The only thing that may be a pain is dealing with the mess and getting rid of all the used oil and filters, etc.


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

I am in Texas and at my dealer the parts are around $275. Terrell, Texas to be exact. Sounds like I might want to do it myself.


----------



## therealRoger (Jan 20, 2021)

My current tractor - RX8030 - is coming up to 50 hours, and the first service is included as part of the deal. Seems like good practice on the part of Kioti to ensure all the nuts and bolts are tight, sort of thing.

The first service was also included on the previous tractor, an LG N47 (now known as LS)

I'm in Australia, but things may well be different where you are.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I do mine myself, both tractors, and both are auto bleed on the diesel filters.


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Well I did it myself but didn't have to bleed the system, fuel filter doesn't have to be replaced until 100 hours. I am at 85 hours now. Manual says it's pretty easy.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I do all my own. Just a cursory at 50 hrs with the biggie at 100 hrs. I get a little frustrated at times. I like to use dealer parts whenever I can, but I immediately get hit with "Why don't you upgrade to a new tractor?" every time I go in to get a part. It has gotten rather old and I now tend to buy more aftermarket items off the net. Cross Creek Tractor is now one of my go to sites.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The routine maintenance is quite manageable as a diy. I do all mine myself. With the fuel filter you should have shut off valve right before the filter bowl. Shut that off and when you reinstall, fill the bowl with fresh fuel first and you shouldn’t have to bleed.


----------

